# Easy - Peasy low cost trail car R/C for the Bachmann K 27.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The K 27 looks like being a pretty straightforward battery R/C install using RCS.












The TRACK - BATTERY switch on the K 27 Super Socket is not wired the same as the AristoCraft socket.  Unlike the AristoCraft switch, the Bachmann TRACK - BATTERY switch completely isolates the on board BATTERY terminals from the track in TRACK position.  This is an effective battery supply ON - OFF switch.


We used an RCS # ILC-2.  












These provide enough parts for four locos.  The cost is about US$ 4 per loco plus the trail car and battery R/C.  Many operators will already have their trail cars set up so installation will be a snip!!!


Anyway, simply feed an RCS ILC-2 connector lead through the rear of the tender and connect it to the BATTERY terminals on the socket pcb.  Set the switch to BATTERY and you are all set to go.  If the loco runs backwards simply reverse the two wires at the BATTERY terminal on the socket pcb. Or you can simply flip the NMRA - LARGE SCALE switch.


We found 14.4 volts gives an ideal top speed.  If you want to go faster use more volts.


----------



## dartracer (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Tony, that makes it simple.


 


_John Neal_


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
It surely is very simple. 
The basic on board install is just as simple. 

Shortly I will posting a couple of ways to install any brand of non "socket" battery R/C on board the tender with the batteries. 
There are a number of very simple ways to do it without modifying the loco at all. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Another installation update. This refers to using the simplest method of installing/operating the K-27 with battery R/C.  That is, just connecting the output of the R/C controller to the BATTERY terminal on the socket pcb. Be advised that if you are using a battery back up sound such as Sierra or Phoenix 2K2, you will have to use auto chuff, as the factory fitted chuff triggers on the K-27 do not work until there is about 5 volts going into the Bachmann electronics.  The loco will start at 1.5 volts and will be moving before the chuff triggers can start working. This will not be a problem if the Bachmann electonics receive full voltage from the traction batteries all the time. Contact RCS for advice if you are unsure how the wiring should be done for an RCS - EVO installation.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 01/10/2008 2:16 PM
Another installation update. This refers to using the simplest method of installing/operating the K-27 with battery R/C.  That is, just connecting the output of the R/C controller to the BATTERY terminal on the socket pcb. Be advised that if you are using a battery back up sound such as Sierra or Phoenix 2K2, you will have to use auto chuff, as the factory fitted chuff triggers on the K-27 do not work until there is about 5 volts going into the Bachmann electronics.  The loco will start at 1.5 volts and will be moving before the chuff triggers can start working. This will not be a problem if the Bachmann electonics receive full voltage from the traction batteries all the time.



How do you get "full voltage" to the Bachmann electronics to make the chuff work at start if you've hooked the RC system to the battery terminals?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike.

You don't.

That is the point.

The only way to get full voltage in the Bachmann electronics when the loco is stationary, is to feed the battery supply into the BATTERY terminal and then either:
1). Remove the dummy plug and use a pnp controller plugged into the socket.
OR:
2). Leave the dummy plug in place and cut two tracks on the dummy plug and wire the controller output direct to the motor.  I would do that by connecting the controller output to the (now) unconnected RF chokes and take advantage of the suppression they offer.  You could also tap into the holes on the pcb marked + MOTOR -.

The problem with 2). is that the polarity of the Bachmann electronics cannot change unless the BATTERY supply can be reversed BEFORE it goes to the BATTERY terminals.  That can be done with an RCS RELAY pcb controlled by one lighting output on the RCS.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep this stuff coming Tony....it's good. The photo helped a LOT!


----------

